# [NZ NR] Tom Nelson 54.70 3BLD single and 56.72 mean



## CyanSandwich (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm happy with that.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 7, 2015)

nice one bro


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2015)

Not bad, you could get a lot faster though. More practise!


----------

